
Computer program claims Shakespeare didn't work alone - shrikant
http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/stage/article6870086.ece
======
roundsquare
_Stanley Wells, chairman of the Shakespeare Birthplace Trust, said: “I am
sceptical, frankly, that we have yet reached a stage where these computer-
assisted investigations can prove authorship._

While I'm not an expert in the field, I question Stanley's knowledge of the
subject. To me it feels like a situation where someone refuses to accept that
a "mere computer" can figure out something about literature that humans are
still questioning.

